# Found Trek Madone



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone out there know of someone who had their Trek Madone 5.2 stolen in the Cerritos, Lakewood area recently? A deputy at the Cerritos Sheriff's Station recently arrested a suspect on a 5.2 that he admitted to stealing, but couldn't remember where he got it. So far we have been unsuccessful in finding a victim. If you know this victim, have them call the Cerritos station at 562 860-0044. Detective Di Guadio is handling the case.We would love to reunite this bike with its owner.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Ha, had an '05 5.2SL Madone stolen back in 2007, but that was on the east coast...


----------



## terrapin4 (Aug 2, 2009)

It's mine!

I wish. Very cool of you to actually make an effort to find the theft victim. It's a shame that there are so many bikes stolen in LA, hopefully this one finds it's way back to it's rightful owner. I would post this on Craigslist as well if you haven't already done so.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I read this post and am at a loss for words. The Sheriff's department bringing it to the internet is fantastic. I hope you find the victim.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If the serial number is still there, contact Trek. Otherwise try calling Trek stores in the area. Indeed it is very cool of you to try to reunite bike with owner.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice...they picked him up. Hopefully they can find the owner.

I've seem some transients riding the trail on some decent bikes but like some of us, they too can cover plenty of miles. Maybe it was a month or so back but it was a Cypress patrol car in the Los Coyotes river bed taking a transient and his pretty fancy bike away at Centralia.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Good job! Hope she gets back to her rightful owner soon.


----------



## Rage_Cycling (Dec 30, 2009)

Props for posting this I hope the bike finds it's way home.


----------

